# The photos that DIDN'T win at the B.T.S



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

Well i thought id let you guys know / see my LOSING photos at this years B.T.S competition.










ok so this is not too exciting, but is at LEAST as good as the actual winner!!










OK so this might seem horrible, but mites are part of keeping spiders. yes its not a great thing but im sure most people have come across this little bugers at some point. at least its adding something to the photograph.........









And this one.

sooo next year (if i can be bothered to stay a member of the BTS) I will enter 15-20 photos of a spider sitting on some mud. that way im sure to win.
maybe i sound like a bad loser, but i put alot of effort into my photography and at least i added something different. 
maybe if andrew smith was judging it may have been a different result?

the only saving grace was skyline...thanks for my free lampropelma! certainly made it worth it.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Think a bit of resizing is on the cards...


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

so this thread is actually about you moaning that somebody had better photos than you ? it's called 'competition' for a reason...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I didn't read that you had taken it bad previously, why should you expect to win???

Ive seen a lot better photo's on many a tarantula forum....

Shouldn't winning be a bonus rather than expected?


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

i just feel these are better than the winner.... and hey if i had entered 15 maybe i would have won!!?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

They are nice pictures.

But anyone who expects to win anything, I dont get that. Nor being upset if you dont.


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

all i am saying is that i (and others) think they are better than the winner. if i thought the winner was better then i would have no issue, but the winner was just a spider sitting on some mud. it was just a simple picture which could have been taken by anyone.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

They are good pics, if you don't mind me asking what camera are you using?

Jon


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

a Canon 50D. with MP-E 65 for super macro, the lampropelma is with 60mm macro


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't like the mite photo, it's creepy. :blush:


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

naturechris said:


> all i am saying is that i (and others) think they are better than the winner. if i thought the winner was better then i would have no issue, but the winner was just a spider sitting on some mud. it was just a simple picture which could have been taken by anyone.


A link to the winning photo might prove your case? Either way, it doesnt really matter, surely? Those contests are usually down to the personal taste of whoever is judging. 

These are fantastic photos, what species are these? It's been years since I kept T's but im guessing H lividum, p irminia and a very unhappy spider whose species escapes me.


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

so the blue eyes one is a A. versicolor sling. one on white background is a lampropelma and the yukky mite one (has now been dealt with) is a P. irmina sling (mites were not observable with your eyes....)


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

naturechris said:


> so the blue eyes one is a A. versicolor sling. one on white background is a lampropelma and the yukky mite one (has now been dealt with) is a P. irmina sling (mites were not observable with your eyes....)


I really liked the mite one, it was incredibly striking.


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah i wasnt really sure if i should enter it, but then i thought, hey it is part of keeping spiders. when you can see the legs on i mite thats 1/20 of a mm long, then its a pretty interesting photo. yeah your right it is a striking image. sadly i cant link the actual winner, but just imagine a P. rufiliata on some mud...theres your winner


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

naturechris said:


> yeah i wasnt really sure if i should enter it, but then i thought, hey it is part of keeping spiders. when you can see the legs on i mite thats 1/20 of a mm long, then its a pretty interesting photo. yeah your right it is a striking image. sadly i cant link the actual winner, but just imagine a P. rufiliata on some mud...theres your winner


I actually thought the mite photo was kinda "bad taste". I have never in four years had a tarantula have such an infestation of mites. I dont see how you could expect to take kudos from such a photo...

Thats my own opinion


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Tough.

I didn't agree with the Eurovision song contest result.

Beauty/art is subjective. If the judges dont like it, it doesn't matter how good you think it is.


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

thats fine to have your own opinion, and yeah like i was saying i wasnt going to enter it due to the 'bad taste factor' but then again, its interesting. mites are a very common problem, the body of this spider is less than 1cm, so its quite hard to see such small mites. it was only possible to see them through the camera. anyway as stated the P.irmina is now mite free...


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Tough.
> 
> I didn't agree with the Eurovision song contest result.
> 
> Beauty/art is subjective. If the judges dont like it, it doesn't matter how good you think it is.



indeed.....


----------



## Skyline65 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hopefully the Singapore Blue made up for it mate. I will have to have a chat sometime as I’m thinking of getting into macro. I sure many people will like your shots and try it too.


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

hey, thanks very much! it really did make my day! and we can chat any time about macro!!!: victory:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

On the 3rd resized pic, are these mites?

-J


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I didn't realise you could enter more than one photograph? I think that's very unfair. I really liked your mite photo, thought it was great and wanted it to win. But perhaps you'd have been as poorer winner as loser if you had... I'll make sure to enter next year


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

yes they are mites.

and yes i thought entering 3 was fair but 15 is too many, but next year enter as many as you want.... i might enter all 235 of mine


----------



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have seen much better macro's.

Maybe more practice and less moaning is in order.


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

i have seen better macros too, but not at todays show....


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Well there should be a set rule for how many of something can be entered for judgeing if there is not already, but failing that sleep with the judges that works for dog shows so i'v been told...




But if it's any consolation my spider art never won a prize either.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

The mite one is strangely striking in a "makes me feel itchy" kind of way :lol2:


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

well i agree your artwork... thats a sure winner... but to be honest the artwork was very good today. i was impressed with it all.....but not as impressed as i am with yours


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

some photoshop in it .... reason why you didn't win .... photoshop for a competition i think is cheating


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Art and photography can only be judged by preference.... i don't like the mite picture, makes me feel horrible and isn't something i like to look at. I certainly wouldn't buy it to put on my wall :lol2:

tbh, they are good shots but if i had to choose one to go on a wall of my spider room.... it would be a rufilata sitting on mud :lol2:

The fact you are being such a sore loser makes it even better that you actually didn't win. Did your mum never tell you 'it's not the winning but taking part that counts'?


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

un4given said:


> some photoshop in it .... reason why you didn't win .... photoshop for a competition i think is cheating



no photoshop in these pictures.....


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

Becky said:


> Art and photography can only be judged by preference.... i don't like the mite picture, makes me feel horrible and isn't something i like to look at. I certainly wouldn't buy it to put on my wall :lol2:
> 
> tbh, they are good shots but if i had to choose one to go on a wall of my spider room.... it would be a rufilata sitting on mud :lol2:
> 
> The fact you are being such a sore loser makes it even better that you actually didn't win. Did your mum never tell you 'it's not the winning but taking part that counts'?



some people will prefer the winner some may prefer mine. im saying i prefer mine and would show those who didnt go today what i entered.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

naturechris said:


> some people will prefer the winner some may prefer mine. im saying i prefer mine and would show those who didnt go today what i entered.


That's all very well, but moaning about losing isn't doing you any favours :lol2:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

why does that turantula have ticks , are they supposed to ?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I liked my Paraphysa 'pygmea' over the other new world terrestrials but you don't here me bleating about it . Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and every beholder has his own tastes .


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Congratulations to the winner!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

un4given said:


> some photoshop in it .... reason why you didn't win .... photoshop for a competition i think is cheating


utter utter rubbish.


Was using different films to get desired effects before digital cameras etc 'cheating'?

Was using different development processes and chemicals in the darkroom 'cheating'?

How about using vasaline on the lens or maybe a filter or two..is that cheating?

What about using a flash to add more light...surely that's 'cheating'...



Just because technology means that we can do with a button click what used to take an hour and six different chemical baths does not mean that photoshop is 'cheating'.

Photoshop can't compose an image or refocus an image or make a poor image into a prize winner. It is merely a tool. It is no more 'cheating' than using a better camera or a more expensive lens or a different film or posh studio lights...etc etc etc.


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

well i think image manipulation has limits before you have changed an image too much

however i never use photoshop and dont even have it on my computer...

so i love to know why he even thinks any of them have had any manipulation lol!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

naturechris said:


> Well i thought id let you guys know / see my LOSING photos at this years B.T.S competition.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
i'm glad it wasn't just me who thought that the winning photos were not particularly good.... those pics are amazing. do you use an slr with a 1:1 macro lens?


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

He didn't photoshop, he didn't win, nice pics in my opinion but who cares, the judges didn't think they were good enough, why waste 4 pages on this!

JOn


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

They're alright pictures, I've seen a lot better. However, macro pictures of eyes don't, to my mind, show off a tarantula as nicely as taking a picture of one on a piece of dirt. Partly because that's what a tarantula looks like, if you can see the eyes like that, and only the eyes IRL, you're doing it wrong.

The field depth on the lampro means half the carapace is out of focus, the colouration on the veri sling is great, shame I can't see the rest of the spider, and I can understand people being put off by the mites one.

The mites one is interesting though.

However, to repeat what other's have said, you're being a sore loser, your thread title and tone sound petulant. It's also a subjective competition, of course you didn't win.

So maybe you'de have won if you'd handed in 15 photos, though I doubt it if they were all to this quality and in this style.

[citation: I'm not a photographer, I know bugger all about photography, I'm just highly opinionated]



mcluskyisms said:


> I actually thought the mite photo was kinda "bad taste". I have never in four years had a tarantula have such an infestation of mites. I dont see how you could expect to take kudos from such a photo...
> 
> Thats my own opinion


If they're just going through the phoretic part of their life, is it an infestation? Surely any in the way of the chelicerae would be ground up anyway. The only problem I see is possible poor tank hygiene, even then, if I recall, they only become phoretic really when food is scarce. Looks like a boom of mites is being sorted there, and they've all decided it's time to move on.


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks spinnin tom, glad someone agrees!!!!

i use a dslr with a 5:1 macro for the 'super macro' the lampropelma is with a 1:1 lens


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> The mites one is interesting though.
> 
> However, to repeat what other's have said, you're being a sore loser, your thread title and tone sound petulant.



glad you like the mites.....


indeed your repeating others...and myself if you read the first post.......


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

naturechris said:


> thanks spinnin tom, glad someone agrees!!!!
> 
> i use a dslr with a 5:1 macro for the 'super macro' the lampropelma is with a 1:1 lens


nice.. bet they set you back a few quid. what camera do you use?
but, like other have said, it's not up to us to decide how good they are, it was down to the judges. i think next time, a varied style will give you a good chance.
what was the 1st prize?
p.s: i won on the raffle


----------



## Josh R (Jan 14, 2008)

Here take a tissue:










Now please stop crying

Sincerely,

The whole of RFUK


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

lol.. that's actually a box of tissues.


----------



## Josh R (Jan 14, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> lol.. that's actually a box of tissues.


Yeah.....


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Josh R said:


> Yeah.....


oh i get it.. the way he's going, he's going to need a whole box lol.
but they are good photos, not the mite one, if a T is well kept, mites are not a worry.


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

boo hoo...... i sure do need those tissues. thanks for sending them. anyway i hope someone enjoyed looking at my pictures even if the judges didnt!!!! im pleased and proud of my images and thats what matters really...

congrats on the raffle.

indeed photography is an expensive hobby! lucky for me my house burnt down whilst mid-lion attack in uganda. i lost alot of equipment (most photographic - but not all) and was able to claim it all back. the super macro lens (which i am still learning) is a recent buy, but im really enjoying the level of magnification it gives.

my camera is a 50D, mp-e 65 (super macro) 60mm macro, 11-22 wide angle and 100-400 zoom. these let me cover most subjects.

anyway hope some of you enjoyed....


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

naturechris said:


> boo hoo...... i sure do need those tissues. thanks for sending them. anyway i hope someone enjoyed looking at my pictures even if the judges didnt!!!! im pleased and proud of my images and thats what matters really...
> 
> congrats on the raffle.
> 
> ...


like i said.. i did enjoy them, but the mite picture is a bit tasteless.
and again.. next time, you will have me to face up against, so get a good variation of styles and subjects, to give you a better chance of winning.
you should be proud of those pictures, they are amazing.
what was 1st prize anyway?


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Find some books by Stephen Dalton and they will show you how to take good close-up shots and just how much studio work is required to produce professional results. I've ran and been a member of a photographic club for many many years and have been semi-pro too selling lots of pictures and to make stand-out pictures really isn't easy at all. A good judge will rip most peoples pictures apart as they see things you miss so take some pleasure in the fact that you like the pictures and don't dwell on it.


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

Josh R said:


> Here take a tissue:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


^this ^


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

Blurboy said:


> Find some books by Stephen Dalton and they will show you how to take good close-up shots and just how much studio work is required to produce professional results. I've ran and been a member of a photographic club for many many years and have been semi-pro too selling lots of pictures and to make stand-out pictures really isn't easy at all. A good judge will rip most peoples pictures apart as they see things you miss so take some pleasure in the fact that you like the pictures and don't dwell on it.



thanks, i will check him out!! the truth is im very rarely pleased with my work. the versicolor pic is infact before i worked out how to get a better depth of field, but the bugger is bigger now and not as pretty!! Ive had a couple in mags and even an armadillo on a drinks bottle!

but thanks for the advice, i shall look into it :2thumb:


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

Blurboy said:


> Find some books by Stephen Dalton and they will show you how to take good close-up shots and just how much studio work is required to produce professional results. I've ran and been a member of a photographic club for many many years and have been semi-pro too selling lots of pictures and to make stand-out pictures really isn't easy at all. A good judge will rip most peoples pictures apart as they see things you miss so take some pleasure in the fact that you like the pictures and don't dwell on it.


I'm no clairvoyant but I'm getting grandmother and sucking eggs.... :lol2:
I aint touching the character assasination side of this, be it for or against but great shots, I'd be chuffed to bits if I'd taken anything like them, the mite one which seems to be getting the most attention made me think, if sling was 10mm ish and you couldn't see the mites with naked eye, how many of us have bought or have slings like that, we just don't know it? I would imagine alot of WC slings and adults could be like that, you only need a couple to infect the whole shipment, within weeks of decent care with you (or food remnants attracting them off the T) they've perished and we're none the wiser.....food for thought :bash:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I thought the close up shot of the versicolor was by far the best picture there. It was different to other close up shots I've seen, it just looked awesome!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I wasn't at the show so can't comment on other entries but the photos are quite nice. 

We are buying one of those macro lens (the 1-5x ones) in my department shortly and I will get a chance to use it which should be nice. I'll see how I get on, some people say it's a really hard lens to use, others say it's not the lens that is hard it's learning how to compose with so little light and depth of field. I'll see how it goes! 

Art is subjective, so it can go either way. I appreciate the biological content (mites are quite cool) but I do agree with others that I probably wouldn't chuck this up on the way (but then again I do have Pantera flags up around the flat, so maybe I don't know what I'm on about :lol.


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks jamie, i think the versicolor was the best too, i wasnt exactly thinking that the mite photo was gonna win, nor would i expect anyone to hang it on the wall in their spider room..... its not a beautiful image, but one worth looking at in my opinion.

@peterparker, thats exactly the point of the mite image, i had only had the irmina for 10 days before the image was taken so i assume it probably arrived with them...art is there to get a reaction from the viewer...good or bad...


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Art is a matter of opinion, simple as that


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

naturechris said:


> thanks jamie, i think the versicolor was the best too, i wasnt exactly thinking that the mite photo was gonna win, nor would i expect anyone to hang it on the wall in their spider room..... its not a beautiful image, but one worth looking at in my opinion.
> 
> @peterparker, thats exactly the point of the mite image, i had only had the irmina for 10 days before the image was taken so i assume it probably arrived with them...art is there to get a reaction from the viewer...good or bad...


I agree, the mite picture isn't what us (as invert keepers) want to see. But I still found it fascinating. I've never seen a picture like it!


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

GRB said:


> I wasn't at the show so can't comment on other entries but the photos are quite nice.
> 
> We are buying one of those macro lens (the 1-5x ones) in my department shortly and I will get a chance to use it which should be nice. I'll see how I get on, some people say it's a really hard lens to use, others say it's not the lens that is hard it's learning how to compose with so little light and depth of field. I'll see how it goes!
> 
> Art is subjective, so it can go either way. I appreciate the biological content (mites are quite cool) but I do agree with others that I probably wouldn't chuck this up on the way (but then again I do have Pantera flags up around the flat, so maybe I don't know what I'm on about :lol.


it isnt an easy lens by any means, at full x5 zoom its near impossible, your heart beat can put it in and out of focus....its taken me a while to really get to grips with it...but it does literally open up a new world!! it would be good to use in africa or somewhere with alot of light, DOF is as little as 0.01 mm at F2.8!!!! 


ok so some more for some of you to 'enjoy'


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice pix, but I missed the artwork, photos etc, just looked at the live stuff.

You can contact BTS - I'd suggest Peter Kirk - how the photos were judged. Its often difficult to choose one over another and what you may like in your images might not meet the criteria BTS are looking for. But, the competition is supposed to be fun, its not really for analysising. If you didn't win, try try try again 

Personally I like the mite shot. I don't like the subject but that's what's captivating about it. The news isnt full of nice pix, videos and stories, its full of stuff that gets a reaction. Your mite pic seems to be doing exactly that. Keep it up.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm glad you didn't win with an attitude like that. Maybe next year, take some pics, wish everyone else entering good luck and then duct tape your mouth if you lose. What are you? 5??? 

Bad sport alert?! Grow up :bash:


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

Surely attitude should have nothing to do with who wins...clearly I took this competition waaaay to seriously!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

naturechris said:


> Surely attitude should have nothing to do with who wins...clearly I took this competition waaaay to seriously!


Yeah, Id say you did. Ahwell, always next year. Best get training...










Cue training montage music....


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Cue training montage music....


Yes your right there Chris, but im not so sure Spottswoode would make a great macro photography mentor being more a man into his telephoto zoom :lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

naturechris said:


> Surely attitude should have nothing to do with who wins...clearly I took this competition waaaay to seriously!


Good to take it seriously, shows you have passion. And your pics are awesome so you're good at what you do. Just don't be a sore loser, even if you think you deserved to win. Nicht gut! :2thumb:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

ChrisNE said:


> Good to take it seriously, shows you have passion. And your pics are awesome so you're good at what you do. Just don't be a sore loser, even if you think you deserved to win. Nicht gut! :2thumb:


Well said .... there aint nothing worse than sour grapes!
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

ChrisNE said:


> Good to take it seriously, shows you have passion. And your pics are awesome so you're good at what you do. Just don't be a sore loser, even if you think you deserved to win. Nicht gut! :2thumb:


speaking of nicht good.... who saw the european guy selling the goliath birdeaters? he was a happy chappy.. not


----------



## SCOTLANDUKBOA (Nov 30, 2006)

hi

your pics are amazing, regardless if you won or not, like everything else build a bridge get over it and move on, and good luck for the next time :2thumb:

linda


----------

